# Mypressi Twist



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure of this is the best place to post this, so mods my apologies if it is not.

I've got a Brand New Mypressi that i've never got round to using for sale, still with the box.

£120 new, £60 posted to you.









email me [email protected] if your interested.

ta


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Consider it sold!

Going to PM you now


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Aahh bugger. Too late again!


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Consider it sold!
> 
> Going to PM you now


sold to the man with the milk avatar!


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

LeeWardle said:


> Aahh bugger. Too late again!


soz lee!

btw, missed your espresso/ristretto q, i'm liking the brew ratio thing at the mo, coffee to water @ about 60-70% for my tastebuds.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payment made - thanks


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone remember Arthur 'Two Sheds' Jackson from Monty Python. Seems like we now have Glenn 'Two mypressi twists' Watson! ;>)))

(Just mad that I was walking the dog when this went live!)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I was up to my eyes in business plan


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Really glad that my bestest* friend in NZ doesn't read the forum as this will be a pressie for him. He's a coffee nut and will be getting a home barista training lesson when I go home for a visit too.

He's often on the road so this is the perfect gift

*yes I know it's not a word


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sooth present!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I really must bite the bullet and buy one.


----------

